# Your opinion.



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm sure someones asked this question before, but I just wanna know:


For the ones who either board, or own their own property, which one do you like the best, or perfer. Of course I board my TB at a farm, which ive been there for eleven years now, its my home away from home.

but i dont know sometimes i just want more, I'm getting into bigger and better things. And in a few years, I'm going to own property and everything.

I just want others opinion.


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have done both, when I first got my horse we boarded him at a stable but I moved about a year ago to a house with land and we build a barn and pasture and moved my horse here. I personally LOVE having him in my back yard, since moving we have added 2 more to our herd.

I prefer it because you can control EVERYTHING and don't have to answer to anyone but yourself.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I prefer boarding. Mainly because I don't have to wake up at 4:30 a.m. to feed and then make sure I'm back at the barn at 5:00 p.m. on the dot to feed again. It's nice being able to pop in and out as I please every day instead of going twice to feed and once to ride.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes it is nice having someone else take care of your horse. Also great having a horse social life.

With that said, I prefer having my horses home. I like taking care of them, knowing their little habits intimately. Don't have any drama, unless I create it myself . :lol:

Winter is tough though. Hate hauling water 2x's a day, but it is a good work out!

I get together during the week with a couple of friends living nearby to ride with, and joined a trail riding club to expand our "horizons". 

So as a whole, love having the horses home. Extra work and all.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Im a control freak about my horse. I had to board 4 years during college...hated every minute of it. I like to set my own schedule and I am one of the rare people in the world that HATES when people try to talk to me while I'm concentrating on riding and training. ASAP i bought a property and got him there.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I have done both and by far I prefer having them at home where I can see them anytime I want and know they are ok. Right now I am renting pasture a few miles from where I live, it's not as nice as having them home with me but it beats boarding.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You can't beat watching your horses out your window at home and being able to just go outside, saddle up, and ride on a minute's notice.


----------



## jackieboy2 (May 3, 2009)

We boarded our horses for like six years, and it wasn't bad because we lived across the street, so it never really seemed like we were boarding. The guy that owned the barn was my dad's best friend, so that was great too, and he knows his **** about horses, so he was nice to have around. 

Unfortunately he sold it after about 2 and a half years after we got there to people that should never ever be allowed to have horses, or any kind of animal. We ended up doing everything ourselves, so we just ended up doing everything ourselves, so we didn't have any of the nice perks of boarding. These people wouldn't feed them or water them, or bring them in during bad weather. There was 30 year old horse that would stand in the paddock with no water during 100 degree weather, and in the winter he would be out there in blizzards with no blanket. I hate these people. We would end up taking care of all the horses and their barn cats.

I don't trust anyone with my horses, but myself because of this. I also just love having them in the back yard. I can look out the window of our office and see my pretty ponies grazing, or I can just walk out the back door with a treats. I would have a hard time going back to boarding.

I also hate the drama that seems to form at barns. We have a few boarders, but they are all older professional women who just come and go and never cause problems. I can see the benefits to boarding though if you find the right barn. I unfortunately had a bad experience and it ruined boarding for me forever.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I like boarding because you meet lots of people with the same interests, and you can ask questions, get opinions, and branch out more in the horse world. However, I don't like the drama that comes along with it. There will always be people you don't get along with. Us crazy horse people tend to be very opinionated and we all have different ways of doing things.

I'd love to own my own stable someday. Being a BO is tons of responsibility, but I love the idea of having the power to enforce the rules and being able to confront people who break them. The barn I'm at right now drives me nuts because people are out there all the time doing stupid or dangerous stuff and I can't do much about it.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I LOVE haveing my horses at home. Nothing beats going out and hearing the nickers of hungry hroses in the morning. I also can moniter my horses all the time and I don't have to drive 20 minutes to check on my horses and ride.


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

I mean, where i board, ive been there since i was a LITTLE girl, about six years old. And we're so close over there, Im there for their family reunions, thats how close i am with the entire family. But idk im the type where i really dont trust anyone with my horse, except for my intructor, who is my close friend. No one understands him like i do, and he can be dangerous for the young ones at times just because he is a BIG boy. But i am still young to own property, and that sort of thing. Its just been on my mind. And where i board is the cheapest. You cant beat 175/month for them feeding, haying, everything. I can go there whenever i want to, anything there is for my use. So i pretty much have it made there. All of the other barns are 650 + which im not all up for that. 

Its just a plan for the future type of thing.


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

The barn I moved from started out like that, 175/month plus 15 if I wanted a stall that lead out to a SMALL paddock. so 190 wasn't bad when most barns, like where my cousin was boarding at, were at 450.
I stole that stall ;-D


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

I guess you could say I'm doing both with my mare. She's at "Grandma's house" I hate living 20-25 minutes away, but I know she's being taken care of when I'm not there. The biggest plus is I don't have to pay. We split the cost for feed and hay and any other needs that our mares have. Personaly, I'm secure in knowing she is being well fed and cared for, but it's not the same as doing it myself.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Im a BO so I run a small boarding facility and I love it except I do all the work. I love having my horses right outside but I prefer boarding because someone else does all the poop cleaning and feeding. I love the social aspect of a boarding facility too.

I would have the best of both worlds if only I could find someone to feed and muck stalls on a regular basis! I have a great group of boarders, AND I get to say what goes. I must say that it is alot of work but I LOVE THE POWER... MUAHAHAHAHA.


----------

